
I analyzed my Lyft driver tips, here’s what I found - stervy
https://hackernoon.com/i-analyzed-my-lyft-driver-tips-heres-what-i-found-94c890a36c0b
======
marssaxman
Wait, what? Tips are a major source of income!? The absence of tipping was one
of the things I especially liked about Uber and Lyft when they first came
along. I noticed the tip feature when it showed up but it is such a blatant
regression toward the bad old days of the taxi industry that I have ignored it
on principle. Has this bad idea really taken off to such a degree that drivers
actually _expect_ tips now?

